# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Gmail-аккаунты подвергаются новым фишинговым атакам

## olejah

Киберпреступники используют специально созданные URL-адреса, чтобы обмануть даже технически подкованных людей и заставить их ввести данные Gmail на фишинговом веб-сайте. После того, как аккаунт взломан и злоумышленники получили доступ к нему, они начинают атаковать контакты пользователя.

Таким образом, контакты жертвы получают вредоносное письмо, которое, по-видимому, содержит PDF-документ, который можно просматривать непосредственно из Gmail. Однако кликнув на ссылку «вложение», что является вставленным изображением, пользователь будет перенаправлен на фишинговую страницу Gmail.

Адрес фишинговой страницы начинается с “data:text/html,https://accounts/google.com”, это может ввести многих пользователей в заблуждение, что сайт является легитимным.

За выглядящей легитимно частью URL следуют пробелы, не позволяющие пользователю увидеть подозрительные строки и обфусцированный скрипт, который открывает фишинговую страницу в новой вкладке.

Этот метод использовался в течение нескольких месяцев и даже технически подкованные пользователи признали, что попались на приманку. В недавних реализованных атаках подобного рода эксперты обнаружили, что злоумышленники сразу получили доступ к аккаунтам пользователей и использовали их для рассылки фишинговых писем контактам. Пока не удалось определить, автоматизирован ли этот процесс или же киберпреступники вручную рассылают вредоносные письма со взломанных аккаунтов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

